# 3D Router Carver System by CMT



## mrtrim

very nice , i was just looking at these templates in my cmt catalog the other day . i see many possibilities with these . thanks for posting


----------



## affyx

Thanks for the review… have you ever though about or tried to make custom templates? I wonder how hard that would be.


----------



## dataman

I have thought about it and do not think it would be too difficult. 
I have not attempted to do it yet.


----------



## rikkor

Looks good. Sounds like it is fairly easy to set up and use.


----------



## robscastle

yawn, thanks for waiting up for my reply,
Yes I have made custom templates for the 3D Roter carver.
I have also replicated the existing ones as they always seem to get a nick in them after a while.

Dont use it much these days apart from my mushroom seat of late.


----------

